# Well, I Swan!



## imp (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 23, 2015)

HaHaHaHa.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 23, 2015)

Imp, I haven't heard the expression, "I swan," since I was a little kid.  Where did you pick that up?

The woman in the video could be me---some days worse than others.


----------



## imp (Nov 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Imp, I haven't heard the expression, "I swan," since I was a little kid.  Where did you pick that up?
> 
> The woman in the video could be me---some days worse than others.



Ha! But you do remember hearing it, as I do. Not real sure, but seems like Andy Devine said it once in a movie, where he was so surprised by something, that was all he could say! My wife says her grandma used the phrase, and thinks I picked it up from her, but I never rec all her saying it. We're both getting a little foggy, and me, a bit swoggled, too!    imp


----------



## Agman (Nov 24, 2015)

*Very funny!  I, too, remember my uncles, aunts, and grandparents saying that when I was a small kid in rural Central Texas.  Thought maybe the expression was unique to our area, but evidently not.*


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 24, 2015)

I always heard "I swan to ginny"


----------



## imp (Nov 24, 2015)

That's a new one on me! Having spent my first 30 years outside of Chicago, I was amazed when I moved out West by the dialectic differences, even different meanings for words. As a kid, we took home groceries in a _bag; _in Nevada it was _sack._

Lots of folks in Indiana (my wife born & raised there) say "feesh", "transmeeshion", "grosheries".

Missouri Ozarks was quite interesting, neighbor told me he had a "pahl a pop". Took awhile: pile of pipe.   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 24, 2015)

My grandmother used to say that, good ole' NC country woman.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 24, 2015)

Love it!  thanks Imp.  I have heard my mother use "I swan" and I even looked at her funny...haha. I guess it's nicer than "I swear" maybe?

:goodone:


----------



## deesierra (Nov 25, 2015)

:goodone:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

I have never heard the term before. Perhaps it's meaning is similar to the term "Bally," used my some UK descendants of my grandmother's generation.


----------

